# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help identifying this toad?

## BLACKTHORNS

It appears similar to an american toad, however it seems to not be an identical match. We have these little guy all over the place here by the mississippi river (I'm in wisconsin), and they're usually pretty docile-I've held them and shoved cameras in their faces without any problems.

This little one hopped into a flower pot and dug around in it, much to my mothers dismay. 
Anyways, I'm not very experienced with reptiles nor amphibians, so I'm not sure my tentative ID of "american toad" is correct.

----------


## Xavier

It's either a gravid female American toad, or a gravid female Fowler's toad. How many warts did it have in the spots on its back? American toads only have 1-2, whereas Fowler's toads have 3+

----------


## Amy

Hard to tell because the picture isn't quite clear enough, but it looks like it could be a hybrid of fowlers/american toads.  I am in eastern WI and that seems to be a majority of what I find.  Definitely gravid though, hopefully she seeks out a mate and some water soon!

----------

